# Railfan day part 2 - Union Pacific, Southern Pacific and Missouri Pacific



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

I had another day of driving around "railfanning". Got to see a Southern Pacific loco with the UP patch over and a UP EMD SD40-2 (I think). Bridge wise I took pictures of the Junction Bridge which has been converted to a pedestrian bridge and the only still in use vertical lift bridge (Baring Cross Bridge) in Little Rock, it was the former Missouri Pacific bridge.

I don't know if folks like seeing real life train pictures (I know I do) but if it gets annoying, just say the word and I'll cease and desist posting them. 

The Junction Bridge was originally constructed in 1884 as a railroad bridge connecting the northern and southern Union Pacific railway lines.








Junction Bridge close up of the vertical lift.








Broadway Street automobile bridge.








Southern Pacific with Union Pacific patch over.








Southern Pacific leading two Union Pacific engines.








Old Rock Island hopper.








Broadway bridge from across the river.








Baring Cross Bridge, you can see the top of the State capitol building in the background.








Baring Cross Bridge, full shot.








Baring Cross Bridge, vertical lift.








Baring Cross Bridge, panorama shot.








Three Norfolk Southern engines and one CSX you can't see.








Getting closer to the bridge, the little shed covering thing is for the bicycle trail that goes under the bridge.








Two replacement rails??








Closer shot, this was about as close as I wanted to get with the sign on the bridge stating there was a $100,000 fine.








Beginning of the bridge, deck plate girder??








State Capitol building in the background and a cool arch bridge.








Union Pacific SD40-2 (???), there were three of them together.








Another Union Pacific SD40-2 (???), there were three of them together.








Old Southern Pacific boxcar.








Old Missouri Pacific gondola.








Old Southern Pacific gondola.








Another Old Southern Pacific boxcar








Old Southern Pacific flat car with stakes.








Shot of a train coming across the bridge, there were actually two trains on the bridge.








Interesting train bridge with a pedestrian tube.








Thanks for looking! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Enjoyed the looks. Thanks for posting. :appl:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ditto on the above statement. :smilie_daumenpos:

I meant to comment last night but must have forgot to. 

Nice clear pictures. :thumbsup:

Screw all who don't like viewing pictures! :smilie_daumenneg:
They don't have to look, keep on posting. :smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Who doesn't like pictures?  These are some very nice shots. I have a 50mb data connection, no problem for me to view graphics.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'm still new to Model Trains and I'm looking at real life trains and structures for inspiration when I go to build my layout. I'm lucky that I have some really good train bridge examples to photograph. 

Next weekend I'm going to try and go to the old Cotton Belt shop in Pine Bluff which is now the Arkansas Railroad Museum. 

-Trever


----------

